# cataloguing party!



## kylab115 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey I'm trying to expand my catalogue and I'm sure you guys are too!

All you have to do is bring 5-10 furniture items that can be ordered through the catalogue and drop them where I already have items placed. Once you've done that, just go row by row and pick items up and drop them. Obviously don't steal things or do any other dumb stuff. Try to bring unique or interesting items!!!

Please leave a comment below and I'll PM you a dodo code


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 16, 2020)

I'll bring stuff!


----------



## Seble (Apr 16, 2020)

Sounds like fun. I can bring stuff.


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 16, 2020)

Id love to come by and bring stuff


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 16, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 16, 2020)

do we get our stuff back or we have to leave it at your island?
I'm asking because I have the elaborate kimono stands but they cost 220k each to buy again.


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 16, 2020)

dodo code is 3KD1C!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



Teddy345 said:


> do we get our stuff back or we have to leave it at your island?
> I'm asking because I have the elaborate kimono stands but they cost 220k each to buy again.


take your stuff!


----------



## MissShema (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to join!


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## dev1l (Apr 16, 2020)

_heyo! do you mind if i come! imma bring stuff _


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to come .


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Apr 16, 2020)

Please could I come?


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd like to come!


----------



## para049 (Apr 16, 2020)

love to come!


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to join, I'll bring 10 furniture pieces.


----------



## Skwee (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! This is so cool! I’m late though I think, the code wouldn’t work. I’m really new to this - how would I know if I have anything interesting or rare? Are items totally random? Is there a full list anywhere with some kind of rating for rare/common?
Thanks!


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (Apr 16, 2020)

are you still open?


----------



## Dev from Bep Island (Apr 16, 2020)

I have 10 items, may I come?


----------

